# Gaggia x2 milk frother fault



## Steve D (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi all, I have a gaggia x2, but it has developed a fault with the milk frother, when I try to produce hot milk it seems to spit a lot, almost like its sucking in air, however if I push the milk container door in toward the body of the machine it works as it should, any ideas please .

Thanks,


----------

